# When you Fly to Close to The President ...This Can Happen !



## nononono (Oct 18, 2018)

*This video is VERY VERY docile.....*

*What they can do before launching a rocket at yur ass would scare the livin crap out of most people.....*

*Ever had a shark bump you while surfing.....*

*That's a BIG hint !!!!*


----------

